# Barnesville, GA Comp Results



## Bruce B (Apr 16, 2006)

Grand Homebbq.com
Reserve Chatham Artillery BBQ

Chicken

5th Swamp Boys BBQ
4th This Butts For You
3rd Bubba’s Grill
2nd Dixie Boys
1st Chatham Artillery BBQ

Ribs

5th World Porker Tour
4th Smarr Cooking Team
3rd Blue Sky
2nd Chatham Artillery BBQ
1st Homebbq.com

Pork

5th The Arsonist
4th BBQ Crew
3rd Big Pig Inc.
2nd Chatham Artillery BBQ
1st Homebbq.com

Brisket

5th Pork Avenue BBQ
4th Just Fer Fun
3rd The Arsonist
2nd Firehouse Cookers
1st Kuntry Kookers

Sauce Greg’s BBQ Sauce

Kabob's Firehouse Cookers

Wings BBQ Crew

People Choice Dixie Boys


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 16, 2006)

Congrats to the Dixie Boys on the Peoples Choice and their chicken finish!  Good job Joby and team!!   =D>  =D>


----------

